# Needless py-astroid Reinstallation?



## srobert (Sep 14, 2013)

I just noticed that devel/py-astroid is being re-installed every time I run `portmaster -aD`. I just tested it a few moments ago by running it twice (this time without updating the ports tree in between) and it re-installed both times. Is this redundant or unnecessarily repetitive? Apparently the port was moved recently from devel/py-astng if that's a clue.

*Update*: Nevermind, the _Similar Threads_ section, which appeared at the bottom of the forum page after I posted the above paragraph, led me to a post that showed how to solve this. I went to /var/db/pkg and did `ls | grep astng`. This revealed the name was previously py27-astng-0.24.3.

So I ran `pkg delete py27-astng-0.24.3` after which `portmaster` reported that all ports are up to date.


----------

